# Moog Mother 32



## mbagalacomposer (Nov 5, 2015)

Anyone picked one up yet? 

Waiting on some pay from a gig and then I'm thinking about taking the plunge (albeit pretty light plunge) into the eurorack world. 

Curious how people work their analog gear into their systems.


----------



## IFM (Nov 5, 2015)

From the demos it sounds great. I am thinking about one too to compliment my Pittsburgh unit.


----------



## bryla (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm to much into Eurocrack to find this interesting. I like my modules fully modular.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 5, 2015)

If a sale goes through tonight, I'm ordering one tomorrow. Then another one soon enough. I'll pick up the 3-tier rack kit, and will fill up the 3rd rack with other Eurocrack modules (eventually). Very excited.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Nov 5, 2015)

Mine should arrive next week sometime! I'm also planning on picking up another one and getting the 3-tier rack. Good times!


----------



## einei (Nov 5, 2015)

mbagalacomposer said:


> Anyone picked one up yet?
> 
> Waiting on some pay from a gig and then I'm thinking about taking the plunge (albeit pretty light plunge) into the eurorack world.
> 
> Curious how people work their analog gear into their systems.



same here! Also I'm wondering if you could combine it with the new NI Reaktor modular synth. That would be an awesome way to get into modular...


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 8, 2015)

Hello einei,

Yes you can. Expert Sleepers is what you want.





http://www.expert-sleepers.co.uk/




einei said:


> same here! Also I'm wondering if you could combine it with the new NI Reaktor modular synth. That would be an awesome way to get into modular...


----------



## IFM (Nov 13, 2015)

Ordered!

I am selling my Volca beats and maybe the M-Audio Triggerfinger Pro...running out of room.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 13, 2015)

That should be a nice fit with your Pittsburgh Modular Chris.


----------



## vrocko (Nov 13, 2015)

I just ordered one too but the salesman said he has never seen a pre-order like this. There are 500 people ahead of me and not to expect one till next year.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 14, 2015)

awesome sauce


----------



## Wes Antczak (Nov 14, 2015)

I love the 3-tiered rack setup that you see in that video. Whether it's three Mothers or a combination of Moog and other modules. But I really like the thought of three Moogs. I think it would make for a really nice (and very compact) setup. 

I guess I have a soft spot for the Moog sound in particular because that's what inspired me early on. Also my first formal training on synthesis was on a Moog modular and an Arp2600/2500. At one point I dreamed of having a modular but pretty much put that out of my mind for various reasons. Besides not having the budget I also didn't have the space to put it. A 3-tiered setup as in the video would be my "poor man's" realization of that dream. Next week (fingers crossed) I should be one third of the way there as far as the 3-tiered rack goes. I also heard about there being 500 people being on the waiting list... I'm told I was number four.


----------



## IFM (Nov 15, 2015)

I'd love to put my Pittsburgh in a 2 tier or get the 3. However I think this is specific for the Moog as there is no blank chassis that fits the rack.


----------



## Astronaut FX (Nov 15, 2015)

Moog is selling empty cases that size (without power supply). Or is that not what you meant?

http://www.soundonsound.com/news?NewsID=18807

http://www.moogmusic.com/products/accessories/moog-60-hp-eurorack-case


----------



## IFM (Nov 15, 2015)

Tone Deaf said:


> Moog is selling empty cases that size (without power supply). Or is that not what you meant?
> 
> http://www.soundonsound.com/news?NewsID=18807
> 
> http://www.moogmusic.com/products/accessories/moog-60-hp-eurorack-case


Ah that's it! I'll have to get that and a power supply.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Nov 15, 2015)

Yes, that's one of the options I was looking at. Maybe two Moogs and 1 tier of other Eurorack. The Pittsburgh was one of the options I have been thinking of for a while. 

No rush to get things on this end. I think next year I definitely will have to go to Knobcon, especially since I'm in the area. Until recently I didn't even realize that there was such a thing. That is going to be by far the best place to check all of these things out!


----------

